# Ecigssa Christmas Competition By Vk & Cvs



## Stroodlepuff (17/12/13)

*A VAPING CHRISTMAS CAROL*

*As promised its competition time for the Ecigs SA forum members proudly brought to you by Vape King and Cape Vaping Supplies.*

*Stand a Chance to win an iTaste SVD Express Kit along with a Steam turbine RBA and wicking materials just in time for Christmas.*

*What do you need to do you ask well its simple....*

*We want creative Christmas Carols relating to vaping, so take your favourite Christmas carol and make it vape related so instead of Jingle bells you could say Vaping Elves maybe?*

*Lets see what you guys come up with....*

*We will announce the top 5 according to your votes on 20/12/2013 (Friday) at 15:00*

*After that there will be another vote which will end on Sunday 22/12/2013 at 00:00 which will decide the winner!*

*We look forward to the creative entries *

*Have A Vaping Holiday!*​*EDIT: We are open to extensions by request but please note we are not available from Tuesday 24/12/2013 until Saturday 28/12/2013 so shipping will only be done in the new year should the time be extended*

*EDIT 2: We are looking for lyrics so no need to post a video of yourself singing it just the lyrics will do  Unless you feel that a video will do more justice*

*EDIT 3: Cape Vaping supplies has jumped on board with us to make this giveaway even more awesome!!! The Winner will now also recieve a Steam Turbine RBA with wicking materials.*

*All entries so far are still valid and still qualify for the draw!*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/12/13)

Jingle bells,
jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to vape
on a one ohm RDA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (17/12/13)

Joy to The world! the build is complete
Let mouth receive her Vape
Let ev'ry mod prepare it's battery
And clearo's and carto's vape
And clearo's and carto's vape
And clearo's and carto's vape

Joy to the world! the Vapor clouds
Let men their mods enjoy
White clouds and puffs, mists, fogs and billows
Repeat the clouding vapor
Repeat the clouding vapor
Repeat the clouding vapor

No more let butts and ashes amass,
Nor butts infest the ground;
He comes to make His vapors flow
Far as the curse is found,
Far as the curse is found,
Far as, far as, the curse is found.

He blocks the view with shrouds and clouds
And makes the nations appreciate The benefits of His vapor
And wonders of His vape
And wonders of His vape
And wonder wonders of His vape

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/12/13)

2 awesome entries so far come on guys we know you can do better than 2 entries?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (18/12/13)

can we enter more than once? 

works quiet so i have whole day to mess arround lol


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

how many entries are we allowed stroodle?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (18/12/13)

Silent Vape! Holy Vape!
All is calm, Coils are bright
round young coils and silica wick,
Holy Mods so Shiny and Slick,
sleep in Heavenly Vapes!
sleep in Heavenly Vapes!

Silent Vape! Holy Vape!
Shepherds quake at the RBA;s might;
glorious steam from clouds afar,
Heathers juice sing Alleluia,
Tw1st3d, the Vapor, is born!
Tw1st3d, the Vapor, is born!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Wow!! Superb. We have some poetic vapers on this forum


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

*Smokesy the Vapeman*

Smokesy the Vapeman, was a jolly happy soul,
With a SLB and a protank atty, and two coils with some wool.

Smokesy the Vapeman, is a fairytale, they say.
He was made of steel, but the vapers know he came to puff away.

There must have been some magic in that old ego battery they found, For when they placed it on atty, he began to vape some cloud!

Oh, Smokesy the Vapeman, was alive as he could be; and the vapers say he could vape, and vape away.

Thumpety thump, thump, thumpety thump, thump, look at Smokesy go.

Thumpety thump, thump, thumpety thump, thump, over the clouds of smoke.

Smokesy the Vapeman, knew the coil was hot that day, so he said, "Let's vape some more, and we'll have some fun now, as I vape away."

Down to the vape shop, with cash in his hand,
Running here and there, all around the square, sayin', "I need more vape gear."

He led them down the streets of town, right to the vaping cop;
and only paused a moment, when he heard him holler, "Stop!"

For Smokesy the Vapeman, had to hurry on his way, But he waved goodbye, sayin' "Please VAPE KING, hand me that SVD."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

Yes you guys can enter more than once but as with the other competition a maximum of three entries allowed per contestant  good luck guys loving the entries so far


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

here is my second entry:

*Here Comes Vape Mail*

Here comes Vape Mail, here comes Vape Mail,
Right down Vapors lane
Innokin and Reo grand, and all its sheer

Pullin' on the kanthal
Coils are bright and red,vapers vapin'

All is merry and tight
Tighten your attys, and say your prayers
'Cause Vape Mail comes tonight!

Here comes Vape Mail, here comes Vape Mail,
Right down Vapors lane
He's got a bag that's filled with gear
For boys and girls again
Hear those coils heating, tsss tsss,
Oh what a beautiful sound
So jump in bed and cover your head
'Cause Vape Mail comes tonight!

Here comes Vape Mail, here comes Vape Mail,
Right down Vapors lane
He doesn't care if you're rich or poor
He loves you just the same
Vape Mail knows we're all vape friends
That makes everything right
So fill your hearts with Christmas cheer
'Cause Vape Mail comes tonight!

Here comes Vape Mail, here comes Vape Mail,
Right down Vapors lane
He'll come around when the coils light up
That it's Christmas morn again
Peace on earth will come to all
If we just follow the light

*So lets give thanks to VAPE KING's size 
WHO WILL HAND THAT SVD TO RIAZ *

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

*I'll Be Home for Christmas*


I'll be home for Christmas
You can plan on me
Please have wool and batts
And enough juice for the atts

Vape King will find me
Where the vape light gleams
I'll be home for Christmas
the SVD’s in my dreams

I'll be home for Christmas
You can plan on me
Please have wool and batts
And enough juice for the atts

Vape King will find me
Where the vape light gleams
I'll be home for Christmas
The SVD’s in my dreams
The SVD’s in my dreams

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (18/12/13)

Away is the vapour no wick for a coil
The little ball cotton laid down his sweet head
The kanthol in rolled tightly, looked down where he lay
The little ball cotton asleep on the coil.
The coils are lowing the voltage awakes
But little ball cotton no clouds does he make.
I love you ball cotton; look down from the sky
And stay by my side the kanthol is nigh.
Be near me ball cotton I ask you to stay
Close by me for-ever, you’ll vape for me ,I pray.
Bless all the dear batteries, awaiting your word
wrap kanthol around the ball cotton and vapour apears

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

To be sung in tune with *"Silent night"*

*Silent night, flavoursome night
All is calm, throat is light
Couldn't get better, am happy as a child
VM Litchi, so tender and mild
Sleep in heavenly vaping bliss
Sleep in heavenly bliss*

*Silent night, flavoursome night
New juice loaded, what will it be like?
Synfonya BLUES, it's got good reviews
Dusty cardboard, no throat hit 
Sleep with an unpleasant aftertaste
Sleep child, things will improve*

*Silent night, flavoursome night
Wondering what, VAPEKING's Top Q is like
Whether I should go IGO-L or REO
Or just stick to what works for me
Sleep with more questions than before
Sleep and enjoy the quest*

*

*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

Wow these are some really really awesome entries! You guys are going to make it hard to pick a winner  Make sure you get your friends to vote - this competition is all about the votes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Come on chaps - vote for me...

I don't have any serious vaping kit yet !


----------



## umzungu (18/12/13)

*The Twelve Days of Vaping*

On the first day of Vaping
my postman sent to me:
A Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the second day of Vaping
eciggies sent to me:
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the third day of Vaping
the internet sent to me:
3 Gourmet Juices
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the fourth day of Vaping
BlueSky sent to me:
4 Protank 2’s
3 Gourmet Juices
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the fifth day of Vaping
CVS sent to me:
5 Cloned mechanicals
4 Protank 2’s
3 Gourmet Juices
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the sixth day of Vaping
my Oupa sent to me:
6 DIY kits
5 Cloned mechanicals
4 Protank 2’s
3 Gourmet Juices
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the seventh day of Vaping
Nitemods sent to me:
7 Larney Batteries
6 DIY kits
5 Cloned mechanicals
4 Protank 2’s
3 Gourmet Juices
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the eighth day of Vaping
Some German sent to me:
8 Kayfun Lights
7 Larney Batteries
6 DIY kits
5 Cloned mechanicals
4 Protank 2’s
3 Gourmet Juices
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the ninth day of Vaping
Cloud9 sent to me:
9 Atmi Rollers
8 Kayfun Lights
7 Larney Batteries
6 DIY kits
5 Cloned mechanicals
4 Protank 2’s
3 Gourmet Juices
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the tenth day of Vaping
Redeyedancer sent to me:
10 Reo Grands
9 Atmi Rollers
8 Kayfun Lights
7 Larney Batteries
6 DIY kits
5 Cloned mechanicals
4 Protank 2’s
3 Gourmet Juices
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the eleventh day of Vaping
Israel sent to me:
11 Yaeliq Juices
10 Reo Grands
9 Atmi Rollers
8 Kayfun Lights
7 Larney Batteries
6 DIY kits
5 Cloned mechanicals
4 Protank 2’s
3 Gourmet Juices
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

On the first day of Vaping
my true love sent to me:
12 Extra Reo’s 
11 Yaeliq Juices
10 Reo Grands
9 Atmi Rollers
8 Kayfun Lights
7 Larney Batteries
6 DIY kits
5 Cloned mechanicals
4 Protank 2’s
3 Gourmet Juices
2 Ego BCC’s
and a Twisp and some pretty tasty juice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/13)

Remember guys entries close tomorrow at 15:00 which means you need to get those last minute entries in fast

Go go go!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/12/13)

Come on guys. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (19/12/13)

**I saw Mommy.......**

I saw Mommy vape on Santa's mod
Skelm in the bedroom yesterday
It looked like a clone Chi You
She sucked and then she blew
On top it seems a Kayfun 3
But it made no clouds that I could see.

Then, I saw Mommy's eyes get verrry wide
Santa gave a great big jolly Ho-ho-ho
Mommy must have thought
His wick was a little dry
But her mouth was covering the hole for the airflow!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY (19/12/13)

Lokl vape that's a good one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/13)

Final day for entries guys!!! Get those last minute entries in!!! I have decided you can have one more entry each even if you have already entered three times  Good luck all


----------



## Riaz (20/12/13)

ok guys, i really really worked on this one 

so here goes.

try to sing it in Mariah Careys voice and tune:



All I want for Christmas

I don’t want a lot for Christmas
There’s just one thing I need
I don’t care about the gurgling
Underneath the tanks seed
I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true VAPE KING and CVS too

I don’t want a lot for Christmas
There’s just one thing I need
Send me that SVD
Underneath my Christmas tree
I don’t need to hang my vape holder
There upon the fireplace
Santa Claus won’t make me happy
but Vape King and CVS will, whose always in first place

I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true
All I want for Christmas is my own svd to show

I won’t ask for much this Christmas
I don’t even like bears
I’m just gonna keep on waiting
for you to send me my vape gear

Oh I don’t want a lot for Christmas
This is all I’m asking for
I just want to see my SVD
Standing right outside my door

Oh I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true
VAPE KING and CVS too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (20/12/13)

You better watch out
You better not cry
Better not Smoke
I'm telling you why
Santa Claus is bringing you Vapestuff!

He's making a list
And checking it twice
Mechanical mods, clearos so nice
Santa Claus is coming to vape
He sees you when the juice is steeping
He knows when you're sleeping
He knows if you've been dreaming
So be good for for that vape!

O! You better watch out!
You better not cry
Better not smoke
I'm telling you why
Santa Claus is bringing you vapestuff
Yes, Santa Claus is bringing you vapestuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/13)

Love em  I just noticed the like button is not working though :/ this could be a problem for selecting the top 5, will get on it. Will extend the time a bit if need be


----------



## sabrefm1 (20/12/13)

jingle bells, my vape smells
stinking all the way
oh! what fun it is have
when you cant rebuild an atomizer

--- yeah im still not getting the rebuilding right ---

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (20/12/13)

Top me up just a little.
Watch my cloud fill your mind.
Inhale the heaven and switch me up a little.
Let me experience the warmth.
Let it enter me slowly with the taste you can imagine.
It takes you away and wants you to mod just to get that feeling of lung hug.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/13)

Due to the like buttons not working I will be posting a poll tomorrow afternoon featuring all the carols up until I post it and we will do the voting according to the poll so the winner of the results according to the poll votes will be announced on Monday morning at 12:00 sharp so we can get it shipped off before we go away

Reactions: Like 1


----------

